# New family member



## kevinr (Oct 26, 2006)

well, Sid (the mantis) is not the only new addition to the family. My partner Mel, made me the proud father of a beautiful baby girl at 5:23 this morning. Weiging in at a nice 7lb 6oz, there are plenty of sleepless nights ahead...and someone else to share my new hobby with


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2006)

Way to go Kevin! Maybe this was a bad time to start this hobby...^^

Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome and congrats


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2006)

Aww congratulations!  

Welcome to the forum too..


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrate! That's a bigger responsibility than taking care of hatching mantis, but worth more than any exotic mantis!! Again, congrate and take care.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome. Congrats I guess on the kid. I am one of those people who never wants them so I don't know if I should say congrats or sorry.


----------



## kevinr (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi rick, thanks.


----------



## Moo~Boo (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Rick on this one....


----------

